# Tire P.S.I?



## silvrevo

Say guys,

Do you run more psi in your tires with the blade installed ?

I have Goodyear duratracs , a 10 ply tire.

Or do you just run what the factory recommends? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## silvrevo

I have a 2013 tundra by the way.
Tires say max 80 psi on the sidewalls.

Thanks guys!


----------



## dieselss

I usually go 5 under max pressure.


----------



## seville009

I run at 72 in all four year 'round.


----------



## mercer_me

I run my tires at 50 PSI. I probably should run more but, I like the nice ride.


----------



## beanz27

dieselss;1868641 said:


> I usually go 5 under max pressure.


Normally what I do also.

But also depends what vehicle. When yours came new did it come with 10 ply or 8 ply tires? If it came with 10 ply stock, just go by the door sticker, maybe add 5 pounds on the front.

My 97 F350 says 80 rear and I think 65 on the front, I run 70 front, and 75 rear. But most of my weight is on the front, empty flatbed on the back.


----------



## dieselss

I think mines the same 80 rears and 55 front. Ah it's a trk it rides ruff


----------



## sktboy150

I run 60 PSI on all my trucks all year, never have a problem.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

My door sticker says 95psi front, 110psi rear. I run 100 front and 110 in rear except when plow is on, I bump the front to 105. I'm on my second set on the front and the first set, that I ran at 95 had inner and outer edge wear, that is why I bumped to 100. My truck has a 19,500 GVW, so about the only way I would have a good ride would be to run about 30psi at all 4 corners.


----------



## SnoFarmer

silvrevo;1868639 said:


> I have a 2013 tundra by the way.
> Tires say max 80 psi on the sidewalls.
> 
> Thanks guys!


What make, model and size plow are you running?

A light home 7ft str8 or a 10ft Veee with wings.
And how much weight do you have in the box?


----------



## silvrevo

I have a 7.5 vxt.

And I also have 400 lbs in the bed.


I had the tires set at 60 ft and 40 rear.

Now the issue I have is when I went to install the blade in my garage, which is very flat, with of course a slight angle to drain water out into the driveway.

My bracket on the truck was hitting higher, and after several tries I had to get out the floor jack and jack the blade up about 3/4 inch , then it set into place.


So then this morning taking off the blade, it would release all the way, and I had to jack up the blade so it would pop up out of the bracket.?

This is probably because I have weight in the back, and more air presure in the front tires. Whats your thoughts?

And thanks.


----------



## seville009

silvrevo;1871790 said:


> I have a 7.5 vxt.
> 
> And I also have 400 lbs in the bed.
> 
> I had the tires set at 60 ft and 40 rear.
> 
> Now the issue I have is when I went to install the blade in my garage, which is very flat, with of course a slight angle to drain water out into the driveway.
> 
> My bracket on the truck was hitting higher, and after several tries I had to get out the floor jack and jack the blade up about 3/4 inch , then it set into place.
> 
> So then this morning taking off the blade, it would release all the way, and I had to jack up the blade so it would pop up out of the bracket.?
> 
> This is probably because I have weight in the back, and more air presure in the front tires. Whats your thoughts?
> 
> And thanks.


If the plow is just sitting on the floor (you don't move it after it's off), you could always put boards under it so that it is more level with your truck. Ballast does change the truck angle, of course. My Western has a chain lift, so it's easy for me to move the headgear to line it up with the truck mounts.


----------



## silvrevo

I had the Boss guy adjust something on the plow itself, and now it releases and attaches just fine!

Thanks


----------

